# NT: Repressed Ne



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

I have reasonably good reason to believe I have a natural preference for Ne over Ti. I won't spam this post with reasons why. My real question, for ENTPs but also INTPs: Have you ever had your Ne suppressed, either during childhood or by certain Ne-averse authority figures?

A lifetime of "Extraverted Intuition is baad!!" schooling has made me trick myself into believing I am far more empirical than I actually am, with the suck ass side effect of making me apprehensive towards expressing too much of what I would consider conventional creativity, as well as deviating too noticeably from the norm. I feel like I've been beaten into submission, and this imprint continues to slap me down years later. My wacky ideas and annoying tendency to ramble, jump from topic to topic, learn erratically, apply eclectically, and overly focus on distant possibilities rather than what definitely *can* be are all now limited to my inner thoughts. When they manage to pop out to others and go too far, a parental voice in the back of my head nags me to stop; "That's impossible", "Stay focused!", "This is immature", "You're going to cause a bunch of trouble", "You're being difficult again...Why do you always have to be so difficult?"

And when I want to express it freely by physical means, the same voice pulls me back by the collar and demands I think more, act less. Annoying, sometimes. I feel like I'm turning into my parents, and that's fairly disturbing. I would very much like to be my natural self again, before all of the drilling. 

Have any of you guys ever had your Ne condemned or driven away? Have you gotten it back yet?


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean.

To answer your questions, yes, and I have, and no–not yet.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes i have. My entire life i have been described as random but people do not seem to understand the way i see the world.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, my Ne has been repressed for a long time and I'm finally getting back to use it in a non-repressed way I guess. When I was younger, I was always chided for being so random, like I made connections that no one else could see, and I guess this was thought of as "bad". I was schooled in an SJ environment, especially once I moved to private schooling.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah private schools are filled with idiots... Even more so when its a christian private school. Everything they couldn't explain something, they're response was something like, "Only god knows." or "God works in mysterious ways." Just admit you're clueless and too lazy to learn.


----------



## CJ99 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah definatly. I first thought I was an INTP.
All throughout out childhood me Ne was supressed for being immature, or unfocused, or to curious but mainly just for being "Disrespectful".

And now I'm unlocking it I've become an absolutely crazy 18 who goes nuts on suger and caffine like my mates go on ethanol!


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Psst, I'll let you in on a little secret for those of you who are around Ne-averse people (SJs and to a much lesser extent, SPs): Hide it from them and don't show it to anyone but those you know can handle your off-beat tangents. I know it seems kind of crappy to hold a part of yourself back in front of people, but you'll be doing everyone a favor in the end.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> Psst, I'll let you in on a little secret for those of you who are around Ne-averse people (SJs and to a much lesser extent, SPs): Hide it from them and don't show it to anyone but those you know can handle your off-beat tangents. I know it seems kind of crappy to hold a part of yourself back in front of people, but you'll be doing everyone a favor in the end.


Showing it to everyone is how I know who's not going to piss me off, and even who will make awesome friends. Have you ever had a "Random Conversation Battle" (I totally made that word up just now)? Its fun, you get to meet other really cool people with high Ne like that. Try it, I *dare* you... :wink:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Showing it to everyone is how I know who's not going to piss me off, and even who will make awesome friends. Have you ever had a "Random Conversation Battle" (I totally made that word up just now)? Its fun, you get to meet other really cool people with high Ne like that. Try it, I *dare* you... :wink:


As enticing as that sounds no, thanks. I live in an SJ 'burb and I try not make waves here. Maybe if I move to a more cosmopolitan area. :wink:


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> As enticing as that sounds no, thanks. I live in an SJ 'burb and I try not make waves here. Maybe if I move to a more cosmopolitan area. :wink:


 Don't you wink at me after I wink at you! :dry:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Don't you wink at me after I wink at you! :dry:


:laughing: Afraid of being a little metro? :wink:


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

yes, i had a teacher in elementary school who most definately an istj and couldn't understand me _at all_. my best friend and i had imaginary friends and we always played pretend and stuff, you know what the teacher did? she called our parents and told us to get we need "serious help" cause she thought we had some kind of psychosis or we were schizophrenic. she needs to learn to do some research before she says stuff like that, what kind of world would it be if kids weren't creative?


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

btw in the end i had to talk to the school shrink once a week and :shocked: surprise, surprise i didn't have either of them. but i did get to skip class whenever i wanted :happy:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> yes, i had a teacher in elementary school who most definately an istj and couldn't understand me _at all_. my best friend and i had imaginary friends and we always played pretend and stuff, you know what the teacher did? she called our parents and told us to get we need "serious help" cause she thought we had some kind of psychosis or we were schizophrenic. she needs to learn to do some research before she says stuff like that, what kind of world would it be if kids weren't creative?


So what'd your parents tell this istj teacher?



kristina said:


> btw in the end i had to talk to the school shrink once a week and :shocked: surprise, surprise i didn't have either of them. but i did get to skip class whenever i wanted :happy:


And you got an A in that class, just to stick it to him/her, right?


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> So what'd your parents tell this istj teacher?
> 
> 
> 
> And you got an A in that class, just to stick it to him/her, right?


my mom didn't stand up for me at all and apologized to her for me being a nuisance lol. what a bitch. my dad was in the air force but when he came back and he found out it was after i had to go to counseling. my sister was actually the one to bitch her out lol shes 11 yrs older than me, she's always been really protective. 

and hell yea i got an a, the counselor talked to the principal and was like seriously the only crazy one is the frickin teacher. she even wanted to hold me back even though i was smarter than most the kids in my class, after she found out i wasnt crazy she proposed that i was immature for my age and needed another year to grow up.. turns out she was moving up to the second grade for a year and probably just didn't want to deal with me again. then i got to make _her_ year miserable :laughing:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I HATE SJ TEACHERS SO MUCH! I swear. I have 1 SJ teacher. And I almost cursed her out various times. I swear one day i will get my revenge.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

NearsToys said:


> I HATE SJ TEACHERS SO MUCH! I swear. I have 1 SJ teacher. And I almost cursed her out various times. I swear one day i will get my revenge.


 lol me too, i never get along with em. surprisingly it's been the same with my female english teachers too, even though im a good writer. we just never see eye to eye and when i try to put up a debate they think i'm questioning authority because teachers know everything right? how dare i say they might be wrong, even if i'm sharing an opinion. silly me.


----------



## alanv (Aug 29, 2009)

MisterNi said:


> As enticing as that sounds no, thanks. I live in an SJ 'burb and I try not make waves here. Maybe if I move to a more cosmopolitan area. :wink:


Utah? Salt Lake City? lol

As far as Ne being repressed, I would say that I get little feedback from my abstract thinking, so I try to surround myself with like-minded people. And my disregard for detail gets me into trouble at work as a writer. I wasn't accepted in school because of some of my behavior that I think is related to Ne and other traits. I offended some people as well, and I definetly challenged people's understandings and values. I think around the time I turned 15 or so, I started to develope an ability to know when to debate and not to. I remember a period of a few years where my newly found conscientousness had me more timid than ever before. That phase ended when I realized the most important thing is to accept your traits and just be who you are. I think it came about from a lot of searching and experimentation. I read philosophy more and more, especially Alan Watts. Honestly, I won't compromise my thoughts because certain people can't deal with an unconventional thinker. Life is too short to always be courteous.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

fiasco said:


> Have you ever had your Ne suppressed, either during childhood or by certain Ne-averse authority figures?


i'm an INXP but hopefully my answer can help you out:

childhood- not quite: i was extremely anti-social and did nothing but read books in the library during breaks. i was lucky though- my dad only showed slight irritation whenever i would jump from topic to topic when asking him questions about theology. i think he only put up with it because he wasnt able to talk to my mom about his theories haha

teenage years- i wasnt interested in debating (since i found that i frequently lost because my logic kept jumping from here to there) but i found that inserting Ne into my humor attracted a lot of people. i developed Ne through watching videos based on random humor and it really helped by knowing the underlying structure and knowing how to maximize the level of humor.

college years-now: Ne is now my most developed and used functions. i activated it when i started to realize that a lot of crap that i've gone through are repeats of what's been happening for the past couple of years and so i actively started linking things to the past. (Ne + Si at work). i still enjoy reading random humor (bash.org lol) and very frequently find ways to insert it in jokes. i really like the stunned reactions then laughter from my friends. 



> Have any of you guys ever had your Ne condemned or driven away? Have you gotten it back yet?


well, i've been called weird because i'm really random at times but other people seem to really enjoy it. if you want Ne back, maybe you run a test drive by using it in your humor first. 

although i have to say, Ne should be really useful for linking ideas and such in research papers...


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> lol me too, i never get along with em. surprisingly it's been the same with my female english teachers too, even though im a good writer. we just never see eye to eye and when i try to put up a debate they think i'm questioning authority because teachers know everything right? how dare i say they might be wrong, even if i'm sharing an opinion. silly me.


I am currently refusing to do work for my sj science teacher till I get out of her class.


----------

